
Quality Assurance Software Tester looking to improve - Ciutaku
Hello,<p>First of all, I wanna apologize for posting a probably obvious question, but I wanna make sure I get proper advice on this.<p>I am an experienced Quality Assurance Tester, having tested mainly gaming apps on mobile and Windows PC platforms. I am giving up on testing games, started learning coding, and am looking for something in software testing &#x2F; automation. My target country to work in are: Nordic countries and Holland&#x2F;Germany&#x2F;Switzerland.<p>As such, I would like to get some feedback regarding sources of where I could look for software companies to apply to.<p>Any help is appreciated. Thank you!
======
jim_d
You'll likely have the easiest time looking at an industry you've already
worked in. Your years of 'X' experience in a given industry means you'll know
all the jargon and have a leg up on the competition. Good luck with the job
hunt.

~~~
Ciutaku
Thank you, it's mostly trying to figure out some good sources of companies.
It's a broad industry in this sense, just need a proper path for juniors as
myself.

